# Local Councillor



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

Anyone know how to contact your local councillor? 
I went to the Ayuntamiento, was sent to the Protocol office and the guy said look it up on the internet.
I found a list of names of councillors on the web page, but only those in the local government have phone numbers listed. 
Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mikeinmalaga said:


> Anyone know how to contact your local councillor?
> I went to the Ayuntamiento, was sent to the Protocol office and the guy said look it up on the internet.
> I found a list of names of councillors on the web page, but only those in the local government have phone numbers listed.
> Thanks


I don´t think they have councillors representing geographical "wards" like they do in England, you vote for parties rather than individuals. Go to your local PSOE or PP office (depending on which political flavour you prefer) and ask there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you want the mayor????? I would have thought that he's the only form of councillor you can get????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Do you want the mayor????? I would have thought that he's the only form of councillor you can get????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, you could go straight to the mayor, but she or he might be a bit busy ... !!!

There are councillors, but they are elected on proportional representation for the town as a whole, rather than first-past-the-post in a local ward. So if PSOE gets 70% of the votes, they get 70% of the seats on the council. 

You can talk to any of the councillors but normally you would choose one from the party you prefer (PSOE is the equivalent to Labour, PP = Conservative, IU = United Left Each party will have an office in the town, with their opening hours posted outside.


----------



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

thanks, good tip
i looked up PSOE in the phone book, found the address
went there and it was an empty building
asked in a nearby shop if i could look in the yellow pages
found PSOE but this time no address
looks like i will have to phone them and hope someone habler inglés
mike


----------

